# Uneven brake rotor wear...



## VWsuperhero (Jun 17, 2001)

Anyone know what would cause more wear to the inside half of a brake rotor in relation to the outside?








I bought 10.1" brakes to replace my 9.4", and after looking at the used rotors, both of the front ones showed more wear on the inside. What gives? Is the caliper not properly sliding on it's slider bolts or something? 
TIA!


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Uneven brake rotor wear... (VWsuperhero)*

The inner and outer surfaces of vented rotors are often different thicknesses. Look at some new ones before you assume that the difference in thickness is a wear problem.
That said, often inner pads wear down quicker than the outer pads due to differences in cooling air flow. This can cause the inner pad to hit the metal backing and deeply score the inner surface of the rotor. When the rotor is machined to correct the scoring, it's likely that the inner surface would be machined much more than the outer surface.


----------



## VWsuperhero (Jun 17, 2001)

*Re: Uneven brake rotor wear... (Racer_X)*

Well, there's no scoring, as the pads are virtually new. I just figured both sides would be the same.... why not?


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Uneven brake rotor wear... (VWsuperhero)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, there's no scoring, as the pads are virtually new. I just figured both sides would be the same.... why not?[HR][/HR]​If the air flow through the wheel causes one side to cool quicker than the other, the one that cools slower might be manufactured to be thinner. 
The thinking there would be that the heat would equalize across the vane webs in the casting, and the relative quantities of heat in the two surfaces would be roughly in the same ratio as the cooling from heat transfer to air flowing over the surface. The side that gets the most cooling air will have the most mass. This way there won't be as much heat stress in the rotor as it heats and cools.


----------



## VWsuperhero (Jun 17, 2001)

*Re: Uneven brake rotor wear... (Racer_X)*

That sounds like it might be a good reason, but are you just speculating?
How about this, the rotors are *ATE POWER DISC* rotors. If anyone has these exact rotors, please let me know if yours were like this as well. That should clear it up for sure... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[EDIT] After looking at parts4vws.com website, it looks as though they might actually be thinner on the inside...










[Modified by VWsuperhero, 4:45 PM 2-6-2003]


----------



## MoTown-VW (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Uneven brake rotor wear... (VWsuperhero)*

Just looking at the picture, it looks like the inner brake plate is thinner than the outboard brake plate. That's just looking at the picture. It's not uncommon though.


----------

